# casting rod.



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a penn 210 that I found at the dump and its fishable. what would be good surf casting rod for it? I don't need to be able to cast to cuba but I want something of decent quality and im working with a budget. under $100 would be great but around there would work too. thanks.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, lucky find for you. Look at Cabella's website and at the variety of rods. You might want to look at the saltwater Ugly Stix by Shakesphere which are good rods for the money. I think that they also have consumer comments. Then if you want to buy local you have an idea of what is available.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok thanks man. yea this guy was throwing the 210, a penn leveline, a Mitchell 300 and a cheap diawa out of his truck. they all had rods but in poor condition. I picked them up and they needed some cleaning but they all work great.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Great deal. I have some Penn rods and reels I use for bottom fishing but if I were replacing I would look at the Ugly Stix. I have a couple and they seem about as good as any and if I broke one I wouldn't cry as long.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

yea I fish mainly penn reels except for one daiwa bg I have. I have a couple ugly stixs but ive never looked at there surf rods.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

stay away from ugly stiks. they SUCK for casting, way to whippy. they aren't even suitable to fly a catch flag much less heave a bait any good distance. 

look at the penn torque, ocean master series, star rods stellar, or the penn prevail. 

for a little more you can look at breakaways and lamiglass. the LDX is a really good rod.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> stay away from ugly stiks. they SUCK for casting, way to whippy. they aren't even suitable to fly a catch flag much less heave a bait any good distance.
> 
> look at the penn torque, ocean master series, star rods stellar, or the penn prevail.
> 
> for a little more you can look at breakaways and lamiglass. the LDX is a really good rod.


 
I agree. I HATE Ugly Stix for casting. They load up too easy and when you release, they rebound and tug back at your line.

I second the recommendation on The Ocean Master and the Star. If you are on the "for real" budget. Look at a Berkely Big Game. They only run about $25 at Wallyworld. I have a couple that I bought WAY back when I started. They still make them and I still dust them off every now and then. Always pleasantly surprised.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ive heard a lot about the breakaways but ive never actually thought about buying one. what exactly is a "little more"? and about the Berkley, which walmart is it that sells them? cuz the one in Milton does not have any. also how long are they? im looking for something in the 10-12 ft range. thanks again


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

The ugly sticks are great for piers, but for surf fishing i prefer better quality.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

maybe its just me but for the money u cant beat an ugly stick granted there are better rods thats why i fish coustom lammis and seekers but in the 100 dolar or less price range ugly sticks are your best bet stay away from the broomstick stiff graphite crap like breakaways they are overpriced and dont catch the fish a glass rod will i have a 10 ft uglystick and never have had any problem throwing a 5oz lead and 2 fleas i would recomend the 12 fter it should cast even beter


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

weedline said:


> stay away from the broomstick stiff graphite crap like breakaways they are overpriced and dont catch the fish a glass rod will


I really try to stay out of these skirmishes, but I just can't resist this one. I fish convention reels in the surf and have tried many different casting rods. I can't imagine someone who's casted and LDH or one of Tommy Farmer's rods making the above comment. I have a Breakaway that was designed to chunk 8 'n bait. It's pretty stiff, it has to be, but "broomstick" even for that rod would be an gross exaggeration. I also have a couple of LDHs. The LDH is a distance rod that loads easily with 2 to 4 and strikes distances and fish you just can't get to with a lesser rod. I'm not anti Ugly Stick. i just talked a good friend into buying Ugly Stick Tigers to outfit his boat. Just feel like "stiff graphite crap" is a little....well, maybe a lot unjust. 

Foreverfishing, I'll be happy to let you try my Breakaways. If Weedline will provide the Ugly Stick, you can compare for yourself. Very different rods for very different casting techniques. And yes, I can sell you a good used LDH for a little over $100.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have Penn rods,All Star's, Ugly Stick's, and Shakespear's. Some graphite and some 'glass. 99% were bought used. Pawn shops,yard sales,auctions and here are good places to find them. I try to stay out of big box stores if possible. Do some shopping around you will find a good to great deal for a rod to match your reel. GL


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey joe,
would the LDH be a good match for the penn 210? if you got one around 100 then I think im going to go with that, I just got to get some money. ive heard good stuff about breakaway rods and itll be nice to get a bait real far out without having to yak. ill pm you once I get the money. thanks for all the input guys.


----------

